# ZigZag !



## Chuck D (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anyone have an opinion about using 13 mm spark line by Phoenix through a zigzag? It is a 16 Strand Rope
Or another question what is the difference between double braid and 16 strand rope


----------



## Dillweed (Oct 12, 2014)

Zigzag specs call for a range from 11.5-13mm rope. You will find a much more responsive system in the lower diameter range. 13mm line barely fits through the zigzag opening. It does not flow freely. Zigzag works best with 11.5mm.

The popular Poison Ivy and Lava are double braid. Other then the "milking" effect the double braid is plagued with, I don't do not notice the difference between double braid and 16-strand.


----------



## Chuck D (Oct 13, 2014)

Ok. I'll just stick with Lava. Tks for the reply


----------



## ApexTreeService (Oct 14, 2014)

Zig zag is dangerous. Several recalls for cracks in chain, and some failures too. Do you want to see family at the end of the day? Get the Spider Jack or use standard friction hitch cord.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 14, 2014)

Hitch hiker


----------



## Chuck D (Oct 15, 2014)

Tks for reply


----------



## Pelorus (Oct 15, 2014)

ApexTreeService said:


> Zig zag is dangerous. Several recalls for cracks in chain, and some failures too. Do you want to see family at the end of the day? Get the Spider Jack or use standard friction hitch cord.



Failures were with 1st generation model which was recalled.
Cracks in chain links have caused zero documented failures to date, and destruction tests by the manufacturer have shown no strength loss. There has been no second product recall.
I think amping up the hysteria "do you want to see your family at the end of the day" for a product I reckon you neither own, nor have tried, is what it is......dumb. 
Btw. Please don't send me mother threatening PM like you did the last time we had a disagreement over some other dumb thing you said.
I own two ZigZags. I climb on them daily.


----------



## Pelorus (Oct 15, 2014)

info on cracked steel chain link.
nb. There is a 10 year warranty for this defect.

http://www.drayer.de/fileadmin/user...os/2014-07-23_EN_Petzl_Information_ZIGZAG.pdf


----------



## ApexTreeService (Oct 15, 2014)

Summary of the facts

On Friday, April 12, Petzl was informed of an accidental fall in a training center in Germany. This fall was related to a failure of the rope end attachment hole of the original Petzl ZIGZAG mechanical Prusik with serial number below 13108******. Petzl have since been informed of another identical failure.

These failures were the result of a particular configuration of a cantilevered and off axis loaded upper carabiner.

Petzl believes that this incorrect positioning of the connector could inadvertently occur during normal use with the potential for serious injury or death.

- See more at: http://www.lyon.co.uk/workandrescue...ge-procedure-2014-update#sthash.Swzhey6j.dpuf

I don't want to take any unexpected equipment related falls.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 15, 2014)

I know a bud of mine who always has a pack of zig zags,,,cool guy,
Jeff


----------



## treesmith (Oct 16, 2014)

Cracked steel life support worries me, not knocking petzl as I have lots of their stuff


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Oct 16, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Hitch hiker


X2


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 16, 2014)

That thing Is a piece of garbage ... I wouldn't climb off a zigzag If you paid me .... I've seen both models crack so screw that


----------



## Pelorus (Oct 16, 2014)

Climbers who own a ZZ are impressed with the product!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 16, 2014)

And I know if I say anything otherwise you don't like it , so again whatever pelorus this **** is getting old I did climb on it an I think it's trash ... So now what ya wanna argue about my opinion and BTW I've never **** on yours .


----------



## sac-climber (Oct 21, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Climbers who own a ZZ are impressed with the product!


Try a Rope Wrench, you'll throw that ZZ in the trash.


----------



## Pelorus (Oct 21, 2014)

I have tried (and own) both the original Made - in - Detroit wrench, and the newer one. 
Prefer the ZZ to anything else I've climbed on so far, which also includes a HitchHiker and Lockjack.
vast majority of work I do consists of removals on spurs. Climbing and working SRT isn't a priority.


----------



## sac-climber (Oct 22, 2014)

Well that makes sense. If it works for you then I say keep on rockin' it.


----------



## IHateTrees (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm Meh on the ZZ overall. I didn't feel unsafe at all using it with a 12MM or so rope. Just not for me.


----------



## Dillweed (Oct 29, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> That thing Is a piece of garbage ... I wouldn't climb off a zigzag If you paid me .... I've seen both models crack so screw that


You've seen both models crack?


----------



## Zale (Oct 29, 2014)

I think thats what he said.


----------



## Dillweed (Oct 29, 2014)

It's like I've been driving around a new turbocharged Porsche. Now I'm hearing it's too dangerous to drive so I have to go back to my 1990 Toyota Corolla.

I think I'll take my chances in the Porsche.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yea either your gonna die from hitting something real fast


----------



## a sheila (Oct 29, 2014)

I own a zigzag and really like it. My biggest complaint is that if I do not tie my hair back it can caught in it and gloves are a must for a fun, speedy decent.


----------



## isaacvent (Nov 1, 2014)

I love my zigzag. Although I just found "the crack" last week. I thought they had that issue sorted out by the time I bought mine but I guess not. The guy from petzl called me yesterday and said he received my cracked unit and could send me a direct replacement now or an updated version on 11/22/14. I opted to wait for the new version. He said the new one won't crack. I guess we'll see. Back to the hitch climber for a while!


----------



## Zale (Nov 1, 2014)

Didn't Petzl say that about the first two versions?


----------

